# Jude Law - on the set of "The Bitter Pill" in New York 16.04.2012 x 3



## Q (19 Apr. 2012)

​
thx anna1992anna


----------



## Alea (20 Apr. 2012)

wie aus dem Ei gepellt. Schick schick.


----------



## Dana k silva (20 Apr. 2012)

Thanks for Jude.


----------

